# HELP : BSNL wifi router WA3002G4 on/off automatically after some time



## esumitkumar (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi buddies

I have wired airtel BB connection ..Previously I had BSNL BB connection along with wifi router WA3002G4. 

Now from some tutorial from net, I configured my BSNL modem to be.. used in airtel BB as wifi successfully

Prob is that after some minutes of connection, it switchs off automatically thereby disconnecting the network.

after some mins, it switches on...

Could you all plz help me in resolving this router prob

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 19, 2010)

check if there is any loose contact in power adapter

may be thereis some line-problem...try without wifi n check if u have same problem with ethernet...if yes then its phone line prob


do a modem reset at the back of it where u have a small hole to


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 19, 2010)

without wifi it works very good with airtel 110TC1 ADSL2 Router which is wired 

I will check with reset button ...will pressing it will remove all config ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 19, 2010)

^^ will bring back to deafult settings...


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 19, 2010)

try this...

BSNL,Karnataka..


----------



## burnout.paradise (Jun 20, 2010)

please specify clearly whether the power light turns off or the DSL/ Link light or the Ethernet/LAN light


----------



## Padikkal (Jul 1, 2010)

Check the power adaptor. It should be 12V 700mA. 
Normally it happens for the lower rated power adaptors. 

Get an ORIGINAL UTStarcom adaptor and then try. If the problem repeats then replace the modem no other solution.


----------

